# Gas Range Adaptor



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd much rather install a 2-gang cover over a single or duplex recep, and change the breaker.

It has a fuse built into it, but who in the F is gonna remember to look at it when it opens 6 years from now?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

looks legal, but I agree with the PIA part.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Maybe on my own house but I'd much rather convert the 220 to 120 for a customer.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> Maybe on my own house but I'd much rather convert the 220 to 120 for a customer.


its 240v:jester:

~Matt


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> its 240v:jester:
> 
> ~Matt


You are correct and I cant argue with that but.........
It could be 193v to 248v or so around here. You never know what you have till you check. I've tried to tell yall im a troll/tool and us non electricians think everything is either 110v or 220v:laughing:.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> You are correct and I cant argue with that but.........
> It could be 193v to 248v or so around here. You never know what you have till you check. I've tried to tell yall im a troll/tool and us non electricians think everything is either 110v or 220v:laughing:.


Lol, but you blew the load when you said " I'd much rather convert the 220 to 120 for a customer." youre half right! :laughing:

~Matt


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Lol, but you blew the load when you said " I'd much rather convert the 220 to 120 for a customer." youre half right! :laughing:
> 
> ~Matt


 

:laughing:
I was always confused why you had 110v/ 120v and 220v/ 230v/ 240v. Heck I think I still am. I still see some things with 110v on them.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

wildleg said:


> looks legal, but I agree with the PIA part.


It can't be legal unless your change the dp 40 or 50 to a 15 or 20 amp breaker. :thumbup:

Nice idea-


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It can't be legal unless your change the dp 40 or 50 to a 15 or 20 amp breaker. :thumbup:
> 
> Nice idea-


its got a built in 15 A fuse


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It can't be legal unless your change the dp 40 or 50 to a 15 or 20 amp breaker. :thumbup:
> 
> Nice idea-


Not with the built-in fuse, you don't.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Not with the built-in fuse, you don't.


I am on a roll today.. Where the heck is the fuse stored? Is it replaceable? I am liking it more and more.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Conduit Phil said:


> I realize it's on a Canadian site, and I've never seen one in the US... but would you use one?
> 
> Gas Range Adaptor


No, I would not use one of those. I would actually pull that old receptacle out of there and modify the wiring in the panel and change the circuit breaker. That's what electrician's do, fix other peoples 'lectrics. :hammer:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

wildleg said:


> its got a built in 15 A fuse


That's good. We can do service calls from this device. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> ..................... Where the heck is the fuse stored? Is it replaceable? ......


I'm on a roll, too: Beats me!


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> :laughing:
> I was always confused why you had 110v/ 120v and 220v/ 230v/ 240v. Heck I think I still am. I still see some things with 110v on them.


Im with ya man...Once I though I had it all figured out, then I worked on some 208 480 gear..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Voltech said:


> Im with ya man...Once I though I had it all figured out, then I worked on some 208 480 gear..


It's called _nominal_ voltage. 

110, 115 and 120 are all the same nominal voltage. Ditto for 220,230 and 240.

440,460 and 480 are as well.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We use 483 phase :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jrannis said:


> We use 483 phase :thumbsup:


And 2-way switches.:whistling2:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Conduit Phil said:


> I realize it's on a Canadian site, and I've never seen one in the US... but would you use one?
> 
> Gas Range Adaptor


That is cool. I suppose that you could use electric whenever gas is more expensive.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

*Specifications*


Assembled Depth (In Inches) 0.4 In. 
Assembled Height (In Inches) 6.5 
Assembled Weight (In LBS) 0.5 Lbs. 
Assembled Width (In Inches) 4.5 
Country of Origin China 
_CSA Certified __Yes_ 
Item Depth 17 In. 
Item Height 13 In. 
Item Weight 6.3 Lbs. 
Item Width 7 In. 
*It has CSA approval according to the link,but agree w/ others that changing the receptacle/breaker is best.*


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

jrannis said:


> We use 483 phase :thumbsup:


wow thats a lot of phases:jester::whistling2:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I am on a roll today.. Where the heck is the fuse stored? Is it replaceable? I am liking it more and more.


If I remember correctly on the back side there's a screw to open the cover and there's a cartridge fuse in there. Whatever the case, the fuse is most definitely replacable.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Why not just add a 120 volt receptacle, and leave the electric range outlet. Maybe the next owner of the home will want an electric cookstove!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Why not just add a 120 volt receptacle, and leave the electric range outlet. Maybe the next owner of the home will want an electric cookstove!


That is exactly what this adapter does without adding a receptacle. Not a bad idea.


----------

